# How to remove large rusted bolts?



## ArkansasFarmer (Aug 27, 2018)

I have a Howse rotary cutter with 1" bolts holding the blades to the spindle. The crown nuts are rusted, and I cannot remove them. I've tried penetrating oils, using a cheater bar, and heating the nuts (not too hot), but nothing seems to work. I would appreciate any ideas on how to remove the bolts. Thanks


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

You mention crown nuts. Can you get in there with a skinny cut off wheel on a grinder?


----------



## ArkansasFarmer (Aug 27, 2018)

I can remove the flywheel assembly to get to the nuts, but I was hoping that there is a way to break them free without cutting them. Thanks for your assistance.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Did you wire brush clean the threads protruding out of the nut. If not, try that and spray with penetrating oil. I have a big impact wrench and sometimes it won't break a big nut loose. You can use bigger cheaters until you break a wrench. I struggled with a neighbors bush hog bolts with no success. He got it loose with heat (I'm sure red hot).

Is there any chance of a left hand thread? I don't think so, but I have encountered LHT's on bolts that screw into the shaft. Broke a couple of wrenches that day. Ended up calling the manufacturer. They never mentioned LHT's in their manual.

Eventually, you will have to split the nut.


----------



## PJ161 (Sep 12, 2016)

Easy thing to do is buy a nut splitter. Their not to expensive and will usually preserve the bolt threads. Get a splitter of the proper size from a reputable tool dealer, I don't think the HF ones will hold up. Easier if you pull the dish off, turn it over and work on it in the open. My small bush hog, 6 foot, I had to replace those bolts also. I used a hot wrench and replaced everything. PJ


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2018)

I would try an impact wrench with a 6pt socket if you have one....and I'm guessing they've been sopped in penetrating oil long enough at this point. Mine's a 1/2" drive and has yet to meet a nut it couldn't handle. I spent quite a while looking a nut cutter in that size range and my impact wrench was less expensive I think. Let us know how you make out.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

I was going to mention an impact, but we lost electricity until just now. I would replace them with stainless steel bolts and anti seize to prevent this in the future.


----------



## ArkansasFarmer (Aug 27, 2018)

Thanks for all the comments. I'm going to try a brush, an air hammer to try to vibrate the rust loose, and then an impact driver. I'll report back on my progress.


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2018)

Take no prisoners!


----------



## bbirder (Feb 26, 2006)

I would try this first. Works better than any can stuff you can buy.

PENETRATING OIL - *AVERAGE LOAD*

None - *516 pounds*
WD-40 - *238 pounds*
PB B’laster - *214 pounds*
Liquid Wrench - *127 pounds*
Kano Kroil - *106 pounds*
ATF / Acetone Mix - *53 pounds*

The test showed that anything, even WD-40, was better than dry-wrenching. But the winner, by a considerable margin, was the home-made mix consisting of 50% automatic transmission fluid, and 50% acetone. This 1:1 ratio allows the thin acetone to carry lubricant deep into the threads of your target bolt.

The ingredients are easy to come by. Acetone can be found among paint stripping chemicals at your favorite hardware store, or you can find it in nail polish remover.


----------



## hdrider (Feb 21, 2017)

ArkansasFarmer said:


> I have a Howse rotary cutter with 1" bolts holding the blades to the spindle. The crown nuts are rusted, and I cannot remove them. I've tried penetrating oils, using a cheater bar, and heating the nuts (not too hot), but nothing seems to work. I would appreciate any ideas on how to remove the bolts. Thanks


Check with your local auto parts supplier and they may have a socket (1 inch is a bit big though) that is design with knurling inside that bites onto the metal to give you the grip you need. You will probably need to replace the nuts afterwards. Good luck. Watch your knuckles.


----------



## Russell Kincaid (Sep 2, 2018)

I have an oxy-acetlyene torch and it is the most useful tool. If the nut won't come off when red hot with an impact wrench, I can always burn it off. If done carefully, the nut can be burned off without damage to the bolt threads by cutting vertically beside the bolt. Use a cold chisel to spread and rotate the nut.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Russell!


----------



## Fitter (Aug 26, 2018)

6 point wrench or socket with a big cheater and 2lb hammer 6" to 1 2" from nut . Might take two people one to put pressure on wrench other to hammer it


----------

